# What will this puppy look like as an adult?



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone here give me an idea of what the puppy on the left will look like as an adult? The markings of a GSD change so much as they get older so I'm not sure what the silver one will look like full grown. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

They are all so cute. Where are they? Why are they huddled together in the corner on concrete?


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

They are on a farm. I'm guessing those are stairs to a basement or garage. I'm going to go see them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Are they siblings ? Why all completely different colors ?


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Are they siblings ? Why all completely different colors ?


Yes, they are a litter. I've attached the rest of the litter.

Isn't it normal to have different colours in the litter? (unless both parents are black & tan).


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

spacenuts said:


> Can anyone here give me an idea of what the puppy on the left will look like as an adult? The markings of a GSD change so much as they get older so I'm not sure what the silver one will look like full grown. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks!


Im going to say maybe pattern sable im not an expert though but looks similar in colour to my boy when he was small that pup is a bit lighter though

very cute btw


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree, the pup looks like either a patterned sable or a light, grey sable.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If the pup is a sable, it's not possible that both parents are black and tan. Yes it is common for there to be 2-3 color patterns in a litter, depending on the genetics.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

White is a masking gene. So you could have black and tans and sables in the litter, the white would then be either black and tan or sable, but masked. So, certainly this can be all one litter.


----------

